# Hello



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi
I have two thoroughbred horses. I absolutely love jumpers and show jumping. I train ponies and i ride my coaches pony. I love competition and I love my horses. I am a person that would rather clean my horses stall before i clean my room. I would rather stay up late walking my horse because hes sick than stay up late to study for a test. I would rather have a horse than have a car. etc. I would do anything for my horses and my friends.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Stick with it girl, learn to love horses more than boys (not in that way, of course). I've seen so many girls blow their horses off for the weekend so they could go see a silly movie with some dude.. and in the long run the horse rots in a 12x24, and the girl moves on to clothes, the mall, and boys.

Grah.. ignore my reminissing from how crabby i was when all my riding friends left the farm for boys, and i chose to stay and get ridiculed for it.. lol. Im the grumpiest 20 year old ever.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Skip, that was the most amusing welcome I've heard yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I most certainly would rather stay up late at night walking a sick horse than studying for a test! :lol: Aww, you know i would do anything for my horses.


----------

